# Aquarank



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok, I just stopped back to vote..but I noticed something.

Were usually the highest ranked, or at least in the top five, and were only at number 24 I think. A lot have only around 20 or 10 voters, higher ones have 60. But, how the heck did piranhafury.com get 307?!?

Even at the highest ranked, has fishforums had over 210?

Just wondering, not dissing the others forums or anything..but I was like omg!


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

Aquarank has been acting strange for about 2 weeks. On a Sunday morning there was somebody with 70+ after a few hours of voting. Then poof!
Honestly, its OK *not* to be number one all the time... 
Some smaller forums that have little exposure need to stay alive and get new blood. Being on the top 25 for the first time in weeks is good for them. This shouldn't be a competition. Having a monopoly is not a good thing.

I looked @ p-f and under online users they had over 100 guests and 20 registered users on the site. That kind of volume generates votes. How did they generate the volume? I have no idea. I personally don't like predatory animals. There's others that really get into it. My personal feeling is feeding Oscars fatheads to get your jollies speaks volumes about what kind of person you are and let's just leave it as I don't like you. At my local Petco, they feed fatheads to all sorts of marine and freshwater predators all day long. Then again they are sick dopes and I generally buy nothing there, just hassle the management and staff, perhaps spending $10 a year there on cat food.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

All I know is my site does not show anywhere on aquarank anymore. For some reason the week I was on vacation somthing must have changed in the code. I just let it go because I have to many other things on my plate right now. 

Unfortunally I wont even have time to be around here much over the next few months. As I have to complete several college courses along with working full time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... I have a hunch about what happened, and if I'm right, we may never see the #1 spot again. Methinks that one person in particular who suddenly has a huge grudge against another person in particular must have taken vengeful steps to wreck everything for that second person. That's all I have to say about that, but if I'm right then we're going to have a very, very hard time getting back on top again.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

book_em_danio said:


> My personal feeling is feeding Oscars fatheads to get your jollies speaks volumes about what kind of person you are and let's just leave it as I don't like you. At my local Petco, they feed fatheads to all sorts of marine and freshwater predators all day long.


Thats a pretty unfair generalization. People don't necessarily use feeders "to get their jollies" but because its the fish's natural diet and chasing/hunting live prey is what is best for their health. I personally don't care if you approve or like us, but you should at least be decent enough to refrain from trashing us. Many people here use live worms as food. What is the difference? What gives their lives less value or the feeders more?


----------

